# M3 Engine changing?



## BMWs4U (Aug 26, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything about the M3 engine changing anytime soon? They will probably keep the same engine until they redesign the car? :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

No.

Yes.


----------

